# Mullion Doors for Kitchen cabinets?



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm thinking to place mullion glass doors on 2 of my double door 42" kitchen wall cabinets. My question is, the shelving in both these doors are not the same heights. I adjusted them according to what dishes and glasses we place on those shelves. 

Do mullion doors have to match the shelving height? Trying to figure out if we should go with 

2x2 (4 lites), 

http://www.rawdoors.net/doorpreview...&hct=3&h1=3.5&h2=19.75&h3=36&h4=&h5=&hd=Right 

2x3(6 lites) 

http://www.rawdoors.net/doorpreview...&hct=3&h1=3.5&h2=19.75&h3=36&h4=&h5=&hd=Right 

2x4(8lights) 

http://www.rawdoors.net/doorpreview...&hct=3&h1=3.5&h2=19.75&h3=36&h4=&h5=&hd=Right 

or, should I go with the vertical only? 

http://www.rawdoors.net/doorpreview...&hct=3&h1=3.5&h2=19.75&h3=36&h4=&h5=&hd=Right


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

We'd need to see pics of your kitchen to see if muntin doors would suit your style of cabinetry. And in turn, the style of the house also comes into play. Muntins are a very traditional look, and for instance, if the home lacks traditional details, they may not work as well as would a single pane of glass.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

it's a traditional house and decor.
This is the cabinets before I painted the upper wall cabinets and finished painting the wall. I don't have new pics yet.










Here is a picture of the one set of cabinets on the left of the sink that I want to do the mullion doors. I will also be doing the same on the right side.

We are also going with the euro hidden hinges on the 2 cabinets and gradually buying the same for all the others.










I'm also in the process of deciding what to do with the bottom cabinets, I want to refinish them as I've done in my previous house, but don't know the stain color yet.

Will eventually be getting a Silestone, Caesarstone or Cambria countertop and hopefully a walnut butcherblock top for the center island. that is why I'm holding off on deciding the stain color for the lowers.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

With the cathedral style doors and height of those doors, of your choices, 2x3 would probably look the best. I would also think about no muntins and an obscure glass so the interiors wouldn't have to be constantly policed for visual appeal. :laughing: Also, with no room crown, and the white tile floor, the home's bones read more as transitional than traditional, and the single pane would be appropriate to a transitional style 

You did a nice smooth paint job over that old oak! :thumbsup: Did you paint the interiors as well? Have you also thought about beefing up the crown molding? Paint will hide all of the differences, and since you said "traditional", nothing says traditional like a more beefy crown.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

no, I didn't paint the interior cabinets, but I did of course take off the doors and did the back of the doors. I've looked at many white cabinets in stores and found many aren't painted white inside, but a light color finished wood.
I also put at least 5 coats on, 1 of Zinsser 123 primer and 2 of satin since I bought that originally then decided I liked the semi gloss better. I waited for the last coat to use the semi gloss and sanded 400grit between each coat.

Actually  I have nice plates that we have had hidden in the bottom of our dining room hutch for years and I want to bring them out and display them in those cabinets along with our every day dishes on the 1st lower shelf. The outside of the house is brick federal style with glass circle top window on all the first floor windows on the front of the house.

Here is the other side of the kitchen with the table and new light









and the new light over the sink










and the foyer that directly leads to the kitchen.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

oh, we eventually want to put 12" upper cabinets on top of the 42" and light the insides with maybe one display item in each.

Also, depending on the color stain I go with the island, I want to choose walnut or other wood for a butcher block top similar to this


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

forgot to mention  the foyer (18ft), living and dining room (9ft), all off of the kitchen have wide crown molding with about 4 inch molding below it and painted the same white making the molding appear even larger. The builder did that as a standard on those 3 rooms.
The chair rail was only in the dining room, and we continued it to the living, foyer and upstairs hallway and did the wainscoting trim and painting below ourselves 

in case you noticed the shades different in the foyer, thats because I tested with a color that I am now going with the whole wall as soon as I get a chance to start on that project lol


----------



## Spot on (Apr 13, 2013)

I would listen to the other guy and start calling them muntins even though everyone will know what you mean when you call them "glass doors with mullions". Those are muntins. That is all.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

lol thanks  I tried to edit my subject but it doesn't seem to let me which is strange, because I run a photography website on VBulletin and we can edit our subject or previous messages posted.
I must have seen mullion listed someplace else which was why I started calling them that. After searching muntins, I came up with more hits


----------



## TheCabinetShop (Oct 11, 2013)

You may want to consider glass shelves as well. It might be less obvious that the shelves don't line up with the mullions.

www.thecabinetshopmi.com


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

haha, it's funny to find things I posted almost 5 years ago when I started thinking to just change my doors. Now it's all new cabinets


















Floor for 3 rooms will be completed by Wednesday and hopefully some cabinets throughout the house waiting to be installed will be moved into place. Lots more to do but major messy thing was the floor and painting.


----------



## newtopchop (Dec 31, 2017)

Floor color, countertops and cabinetry are three major components of the color scheme in your kitchen. But if you are starting from scratch with a near-vacant kitchen, a world of color choices is open to you. The most important thing to remember is to keep the color scheme simple and add highlight colors through the smaller items and accessories. This allows you to change your theme over time without incurring the high cost of replacing a major component.


----------

